
Micro-Services for Dysfunctional Teams - rbanffy
http://dejanglozic.com/2015/03/03/micro-services-for-dysfunctional-teams/
======
coldcode
If your team is dysfunctional, I bet your micro services will be equally
dysfunctional. If you don't do them correctly, the end result will be an even
bigger mess than the monolith. Like everything, there are many more ways to
screw it up than to do it right.

~~~
nutate
I think dysfunctional is being used as a term of endearment to some degree.
But I agree, the interfaces become the catalysts for the long meetings, the
code debates, etc. It doesn't end up mattering if it becomes a question of
"fix your service" vs "fix your client" arguments.

~~~
dglozic
You are correct - dysfunctional as in 'strong willed people that want to move
at a different pace', not 'incompetent' :-).

------
djvu9
You have a technical problem. You want to solve it with XML, and now you have
two problems.

You have a management problem. You want to solve it with micro services, and
now you have N problems. N = number of micro services.

------
ExpiredLink
Adaption to dysfunctional management structures and processes seems to be a
mega-trend in IT: Agile, Micro-Services, HDD (hype driven development), ...

~~~
dglozic
True - and more as a realization of reality in real world orgs than an ideal
state. More pragmatic.

~~~
ExpiredLink
I'm not convinced that this is the right way to tackle the problem.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
The second sentence is "Man, does that city every shut up."

eh? Is that a double-typo of "Man, does that city ever shut up?" meaning that
it's a noisy town, or is the author trying to say something else?

~~~
dglozic
It's a typo, thanks for pointing it out - fixed.

